# The 'Oh, if only I could...' evil thoughts thread



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

OK, I've been seeing a lot of down and discouraged people around here these last two days. I'm right there with you all, but I'm also a little giddy after finally finishing our taxes (hopefully 'joint' for the last time). 
Here's the deal. Think up the most maniacal thing you'd love to do to your ex or STBX. If there were no bad consequences to you, your kids wouldn't know, nobody would suspect you of something so mean, etc., it would just be _deliciously evil._


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll seed the thread:

I found out this fall that STBXH was still spending hundreds of dollars on Viagra, Cialis, etc., even though he had totally rejected me months before partly because of my age (I'm older than he is) and being unattractive, and he said he wasn't having sex with anyone else. I did know he was having some prostatitis trouble when we were still living together, and masturbat!ng can sometimes help. But when he was having trouble getting it up (and that wasn't apparently my fault  ) he needed the drugs to even do that. I was, however, pretty p!ssed to be watching my budget only to find that he spent upwards of $800 of our joint money last year just on these drugs!! 
My evil plan: take this one particular close-up of his face that always turned me on, where he looks really serious and steamy, plaster it up on a billboard in view of the University where he and his friends are, and in giant block letters, say

"THIS IS THE FACE OF ERECTILE DYSFUNCTION":FIREdevil:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

:bounce: Bumping! C'mon, you know you have eeevil thoughts from time to time. Share them here!


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Angelpixie,
I guess my evil thoughts would be tied to my stbxw when she is intimate with another man. I always made sure that she had her fun before I was done, if you know what I mean. Let's face it, when a guy is done a guy is done. I just want the next few men to not care about if she orgasms, and just get theres. Leave her hanging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

My ex took a vehicle that I set up very nicely for overland travel, which is my big thing. She took it because its an auto and our other cars are manual, which she can't drive.
Anyway, I built up what she has very nicely, but there are some very simple things that I could do to it quickly that would render it inoperable and leave little trace. AND it would cost thousands of dollars to fix. That would be nice.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know if there is anything specific in mind, all I hope is that he is miserable and lonely for the rest of his rotten life. I want Karma to hit.....and to hit HARD! He literally has NO friends or family. Maybe he thinks he some kind of stud at 46 yrs old and that he's going to live the single life in happiness....but he's in for a rude awakening.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

My evil thought is that his itty bitty teeny weinie continues to "ahem" eject quickly or not rise to the occasion at all for the rest of his miserable lying cheating life and that he continues right where he is....living at home with his mom/dad/46 yr old sister, aunt and whoever else comes and goes, go nowhere job and no one to love him except said people. What I hope most is he magically starts to have a thinking brain and emotions like a normal person and has to live the rest of his life knowing what a monster he is as a person and a father. Ahhh....that felt good lol


----------



## desperateguy (Mar 8, 2012)

She runs a business that positions itself on strong family values.

I have about 70 naked photos of her she's been sending to random guys.

I have access to her website.

You put the pieces together yourself


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Now this is what I'm talking about! Sort of like going to confession, but you don't actually have to sin first! MWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd want to set up a serious bondage and light s&m seen and dom. my fWW.

Ya wierd, but I'm wired different then most.....MHAHAHHA


----------



## desperateguy (Mar 8, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about! Sort of like going to confession, but you don't actually have to sin first! MWAHAHAHA!!


Oh believe me, the temptation.... I could ruin her life. It actually gets worse than that....


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

I just want him to be lonely and miserable for the rest of his life and get rejected by everyone. 

Okay there's more but I would not put it out on the www.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Not sure if I could improve on the diverticulitus, torn roator cuff (needs surgery) and the negative cash flow (he says) but I'd certainly like to give it the ol' college try!

I can relieve some of the financial duress he claims by providing a tidbit of information to 2 finance companies about concerning where to find the vehicles they may want to repo.

Buy myself a plane tix to where DD is (1 way) and get her, our dog and DD's car and drive back here.

Ultimately, I'd enjoy a reversal of the situation just so he can experience and endure it all from my perspective. Yeah, that's the ticket!

Oh, and insert the brain tumor I had into his brain. Deal with that <insert suitably offensive name>!!!!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

there is literally nothing i need to do because he'll do it all himself

the only money he has is what I've given him to buy him out and that's already dwindling. He has a v.expensive flat which he's having to furnish completely, he's hardly got any work, he's had three parking tickets in two weeks and thinks he's been done by a speed camera so that will be three more points on his licence (only three points away from a ban, way to go a-hole, particularly when your job is DRIVING)

I did all his accounts up until March which technically I could delete but I'm really not that mean. I'm not going to remind him about his July tax bill and I also won't be around to do his tax return (or remind him to file)


----------



## dragonfli (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope that someone breaks his heart and makes him feel just as bad as he has made me feel. Then might have an idea of how painful it is.


----------



## sweetmelinda (Apr 26, 2012)

He is moving in with a girl who was a bridesmaid in my wedding. He just told me, though he told my daughter months ago, and asked her to keep it quiet (SERIOUSLY?!). 
So I just want to spit on his face. And call her a *****.
I want to point out what a downgrade this is from not just our marriage, but a general horrible life decision. 
I hope this makes all those mutual friends that abandoned me after the separation do the same to them. 
And I hope everyone crawls back to say they are sorry to me. 
Then. I will step on thier faces. 
Not too bad? 
Also I hope they stay together forever. I know them both too well. They will be absolutely miserable. 

*I don't really mean this, I want a good place for my kids and a for them to see a happy father, but I can vent safely here right?*


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely, sweetmelinda. That's a horrible situation! ((hugs))
I'm sorry you have found yourself here on the Island of Misfit Spouses, but vent all you want!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

sweetmelinda said:


> He is moving in with a girl who was a bridesmaid in my wedding.


what an as*hole - want me to beat him up for you?


----------



## scione (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it evil to want all cheaters to get HIV?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> what an as*hole - want me to beat him up for you?


somehow i bet you can.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I had a dream that I snipped WH from a tree in our backyard, fully decked out in fatigues in a tree blind in broad daylight...

Does that count for this thread?


----------



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would curse him with Crohn's Disease and hope it would always flare up right before he did the deed with someone else. 

I'd hope he finds someone to be with and fall in love with and be with for 15 years only to be rejected by her "Oh, I never loved you. It's over".


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Ignore him.
Not think about him.
Oh wait, I pretty much do that already.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'If only I could' is really just 'how can I get away with this'. You'd be amazed at how little cash it takes to find someone to 'scare' someone you badly need to get a stern message to. Back in the day my friend was being sexually attacked by relative. So we found someone on the cheap to bust him up with a bat. This day and age you could do it with a gift card. I'm not suggesting we all run out and start whacking each other. Just saying it's not all that hard to do, assuming you're not looking to kill them.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I understand the spirit of this thread, but I don't wish my ex any harm, grief or pain. In fact, I wish her happiness, the right guy for her, and the very best in life. I wish myself the very same, but replace the right guy with the right woman.

I also wish myself a massive lottery win. The separation agreement states what's hers is hers and what's mine is mine. 

Come ooooooooon Lotto Max.


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

canguy66 said:


> I understand the spirit of this thread, but I don't wish my ex any harm, grief or pain. In fact, I wish her happiness, the right guy for her, and the very best in life. I wish myself the very same, but replace the right guy with the right woman.
> 
> I also wish myself a massive lottery win. The separation agreement states what's hers is hers and what's mine is mine.
> 
> Come ooooooooon Lotto Max.




Oh, Canguy...you always take the high road and make the most rational posts. 

I mostly feel this way now...however, there are times when I *REALLY* would like to blab to my ex-husband's co-workers and tell them that the real reason we are getting a divorce is because he is having an affair with his grad student. They all think that he is such a professional and intelligent guy. I would sometimes love to burst that bubble and tell them about how, instead of staying with me in the hospital after I gave birth, he went home and he spent the evening watching my favorite movie, cuddled up on my couch with his student. 

...I have many more stories like that one.

Sometimes I just want to shout from the rooftops and tell everyone what a poop-head he is....just to cleanse myself of this absurdity that was once my life.

..but, I know that would only make me feel satisfied for a second...and in the grand scheme of things, that is not the type of person I ultimately want to be. And, truthfully, I hope and pray each day that he will become a better man for our son. (...but, not for me...I am done with him. )


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

...but it is nice to fantasize.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If I had an iPhone I'd be telling Siri to kill mad people.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> If I had an iPhone I'd be telling Siri to kill mad people.


'Mad' as in angry, or 'mad' as in crazy?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

mad as in lots of them.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

jpr said:


> I mostly feel this way now...however, there are times when I *REALLY* would like to blab to my ex-husband's co-workers and tell them that the real reason we are getting a divorce is because he is having an affair with his grad student. They all think that he is such a professional and intelligent guy. I would sometimes love to burst that bubble and tell them about how, *instead of staying with me in the hospital after I gave birth, he went home and he spent the evening watching my favorite movie, cuddled up on my couch with his student.*


Ouch... very sorry he did that to you. That is unforgivable to say the least! Man-o-man... still shaking my head on that one.

I know what you mean, as many people think my ex is all this and the other thing, when I know her true colours... the selfishness, manipulation. Not to take away from her qualities mind you, but she's a person of appearances. The fluff is more important than the substance, but hey, I'll stop myself now. 

Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

The only thing so far I can think of is that I would love to be able to get him and his 2 "friends" unknowingly meet up in the same room with me and then see how fast he wants to bury his head in the sand...


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

karma.... just rely on him getting what he is due.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Take em all up in hot air balloon, shot gun the balloon and parachute out. Preferably over a swamp filled with mutant radioactive alligators.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I had lunch with his previous wife today,,maybe we should of called him on 3 way calling and had a conversation with him exposing all the lies he told me about their relationship and her...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I would enjoy seeing my ex only ever be able to land guys that only want sex from her and nothing more. I mean, that's what she even said is all she wanted when she left me, good luck to her! Also, would love it if they were selfish lovers who didn't care about her O or giving cunnilingus (like she was bragging about her AP's). It would make my life easier actually, not having to stress about some strange dudes stepping in and out of my son's life when he lives with her.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Lon I basically feel the same about my ex, just want the guys to get there's and leave her hanging. I always made sure she had her "o" before I did. She even commented on how grrat a lover I was
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> Lon I basically feel the same about my ex, just want the guys to get there's and leave her hanging. I always made sure she had her "o" before I did. She even commented on how grrat a lover I was
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, mine said she was sad to leave me because when we had sex it was always so great, and it was one thing that made it hard for her to choose to leave. I guess the fact that we were on pace for twice a year sexual relations sealed the deal... and I'm not really sure who takes the blame for it, I stopped pursuing, but she had been rejecting me since long before I quit - then she blamed me for the occasional times near the beginning of our marriage that I wasn't up for it (like probably half a dozen times my entire marriage). Maybe if I'd have been more selfish I could have taken her every night like she wanted, but I wouldn't have been putting in any effort to get her off that would have been her problem (just like it became when she rejected me anyway)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The serenity prayer

Dear Lord calm my hand and steady my nerves so I can plink them in the 10-spot from 225 yards in a crosswind. 

Amen.


----------

